# ghrp6 timing questions



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

in going to add 100mcg 3x ed mon-fri for the rest of my cycle, ive been told if i dont use cjc with it i want to make sure my dosing is timed with my natty gh pulse or a wont get the most out of it, is this true, if so how do i work out when the best time to take this pep is

cheers,

ive never used either pep before so what to see how i do with this one before adding others


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

A standard protocol for this is first pin on wakening, second pin post work out (if you work out pm) and third pin pre bed.

You need to leave approx 6 hours between pins for you natty gh to recharge and to make the most of the burst.

Do not eat carbs or fats for several hours before pins (protein is ok I believe) as they blunt the release.

Wait between 20-30 minutes after pinning before eating to give to pulse time to reach peak. Not eating after pinning( pre bed) is ok as well.

I have always thought that using a ghrp without cjc is meant to be ineffective. That seems to be the common thought.

ghrp +cjc (2+2+5)

ghrp - cjc (2+0=0).

If that makes sense?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GHRP works fine on it's own.Morning/post workout/pre bed


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

xpower said:


> GHRP works fine on it's own.Morning/post workout/pre bed


how did you find it mate?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

and as for the not eating, dose protien blunt the pituatrys hgh output?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I find GHRP-2 fine @ 100mcg 3x a day.If I ad GHRH I get too much CTS.

Wait 15-20 mins after injection before food.

AM shot pre fasted cardio takes nice advantage of the GH pulse & the extra fat loss capabilities


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Using G6 at the moe for recompin and working fine

I take 70mcg of it spaced 4 hours apart so i jab like 5x a day

Protein wont blunt gh pulse but carbs and fats will just dont eat within 20 mns o pinning

Great for fasted cardio as the release of fat free acid i pin it during the night when i wake up for a ****


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

so how after eating a meal should you ideally wait before shot


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

tell me more about the fasted a cardio on p6, a good friend of mine who is naturaly huge 6ft 8 ,23 stone and strong as an ox, no gear but has been asking about how to shift fat, his diet is good and trains hard but just wants a bit help with fat loss he wont use, clen or stims due to having bad times with them and hgh is out of his buget


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well i read a sh1t load on dats board extremly helpful on all thing pep

What im doing at the moment is 3 days training with Pwo cardio

2 days cardio

My current protocol is diet wise 40g carbs before workout to feul it mainly hi gi

And 50g low gi carbs in my pwo meal rest of the day is protein meals now i do this for my 3 training days

For the cardio days i fast for the majority of the day and my g6 prrotocl is roughly 70mcg evry 4 hours as i said i also have a shot in the middle of the night and when i wake up and i do m cardio roughly 1 hour after i wake as this is how long it takes me to get To the gym i do 45mn cardio throught cardio i put Hmb powder in my bottle and just sip that roughly 2g and eat a small protein meal at around 6pm this is roughly 18-20 hours fasted as the night bwfore the cut off point for me eating is roughly 10/11pm after i had my meal at 6pm i have a shake before bed throught the day im fasted only things it take is Hmb a few times along with the g6 the g6 helps release of fat free acids stops catabolic of the fasted days so alongside this and the HMB muscle breakdown is kept to a minimum doing this way i have gone from 19% to 15% in a month


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

energize17 said:


> Well i read a sh1t load on dats board extremly helpful on all thing pep
> 
> What im doing at the moment is 3 days training with Pwo cardio
> 
> ...


nice one mate, cheers for that!


----------

